# Frets on Fire revisited (free rock band and guitar hero on your PC)



## dweller (May 28, 2009)

I recently revisited this great Guitar Hero/Rock Band clone. 
It has improved a bit since I last checked. 

here is a  of how it is looking now, 
to get you in the mood

I bought a brand new xbox 360 usb guitar controller which works fine with windows
 from here for about £18-19 including delivery
there is a driver from microsoft if your windows doesn't already have it

download the latest FoFix from here
this is the best developed mod version of frets on fire 
no need to download the official frets on fire, 
it is all included here

now for a nice theme
The Rock Band 2 theme is pretty damn nice
get it here
I just downloaded the light version of theme.
you'll need to quickly register on the forum for these links 
 but it is worth it as you'll need it to get all the songs!

Rock Band one and two songs that work 
 perfectly with fofix and rb2 theme are here to download

this includes all those extra songs they release that you have to pay to download for your
ps3, wii or xbx including full albums like pixies doolittle

here is where you can get the guitar hero series songs

packs of songs made by forum members
full albums made by forum members

beware the songs made by forum members are usually expert and hard level only, I can't play them as I can just about handle medium level.


----------

